# Nitrite in the tank HELP PLEASE



## Janvp121 (Aug 18, 2019)

Hello iam pretty new in the fish keeping.

I have my tank 4 foot 55g since 4 weeks. 2 weeks before the nitrite and the amônias was both on 0 and my lfs told me I could my first fishes in. I did this and have now 15 fish inside.
Yesterday I checked the nitrite and amônia and saw that I have 0,25 amônia and 0,5 nitrite again.
What I should do now? Please help me I don't want to kill or suffer my fish and solve this problem as soon as possible thanks in advance. 
jan


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Sounds like your going through a mini cycle
Did you add all those fish at once?
What was your nitrates at?
Which test kit are you using?
Test your water ever day for ammonia, nitrites, nitrates


----------



## Janvp121 (Aug 18, 2019)

No I addet 3 times 5 every week 5 more.

For 1 week ago amônias and nitrite was bothe 0. 
I checked last night and I had amônias and nitrite also nutra-se in the tank. 
I already did a 30% waterchange last night.

What else I can do to get rid off amônias and nitrite?


----------



## Janvp121 (Aug 18, 2019)

Also I using the liquid test kits from api.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

On average it takes six weeks for the tank to cycle. I agree with ironhead...it sounds like your tank is not cycled.

What is nutra-se?

Did you cycle with no fish and ammonia?

Now that you have fish in the tank you have little choice but to change water daily or 2X daily until the cycle is complete.

What are the test results for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? If your nitrate is low enough, you can change more than 30% each time.


----------



## Janvp121 (Aug 18, 2019)

Sorry it was supposed to mean nitrate.

I cycled with fish inside this is what my lfs told me I have to do, Iam already a bit upset because I read that this isn't good at all for the fishes.

Right now I have nitrate 20 nitrate, 0,25 amônia and 0,5 nitrite.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would change 50% daily or as much and as often as necessary to keep the nitrite down to 0.25 if possible.

Right now this is the most toxic thing in your tank.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Yup totally agree with DJ


----------



## Janvp121 (Aug 18, 2019)

Okay thank you! 
Iam going to do this.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Stay in touch, keep posting your progress


----------



## Janvp121 (Aug 18, 2019)

Did for 2 days and yesterday night 30% waterchanges.
That's my test today in the morning.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't have my charts...what is the result for ammonia and nitrite?


----------



## Janvp121 (Aug 18, 2019)

Nitrite between 0,25 and 0,5 and amônias beetwen 0 and 0,25


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Ok, keep up the good work, you'll get that cycle just be patient and trust the process, remember the nitrogen cycle is where ammonia converts to nitrites and then converts to nitrates


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would change 50% each time to keep the nitrite lower if possible. My fish (not all, just the most sensitive one(s)) start gasping at 0.5ppm.


----------



## Janvp121 (Aug 18, 2019)

Okay can I change 50% water every day?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can even do it 2X every day. When nitrites spike you may need to do that.


----------



## Janvp121 (Aug 18, 2019)

Hey small update, 
I got lucky a friend of mine hand over me a filter with some cycles média inside.

What do I have to do now? How do I know my tank is cycled?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What were the nitrates and ammonia when you added the filter?

Test 24 hours after you add the filter and see if ammonia and nitrite are zero. If yes wait two more days with test results = zero.


----------



## Janvp121 (Aug 18, 2019)

Test before added filter: amônia 0,25 nitrite 0.25 nitrate 10


----------



## Janvp121 (Aug 18, 2019)

Hello my nitrite and amônia is 0 for the past 3 days. 
That means iam cycled or?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is the nitrate increasing? You have not changed the water during that time?


----------



## Janvp121 (Aug 18, 2019)

No I did not change the water. 
Nitrate minimal increased in the last days it's between 10 and 20.
Nitrite and amônia 0.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like you are ready. Do not give back the filter from the LFS for at least 2 weeks.

Then once you give it back, test to ensure you don't get an ammonia or nitrite spike.


----------

